# How to cut round bar into slices along its length



## Metal Mickey (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello all. I have some very expensive special steel for making a crankshaft for my Seal 15cc Westbury engine build. The size I have means that if I can slice it I can have enough left over for another and it seems a shame to just mill it away.

It is two long to use my bandsaw and if I use a slittling saw how would I hold it in a fixture to cut all the way through? Thats if I can get a saw with enough cutting depth and it would take some time as well. Any ideas? 

MM


----------



## tel (Mar 2, 2009)

More info needed!


----------



## Maryak (Mar 2, 2009)

How about parting it off in the lathe ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Noitoen (Mar 2, 2009)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> How about parting it off in the lathe ???
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob



I think he wants to cut like a log in a saw mill ;D


----------



## Mainer (Mar 2, 2009)

Can you contrive to drill/tap a few holes such that you can attach the bar to a block you can hold onto while you cut it? Ideally the holes would end up in areas that will later be waste material. They don't need to be through holes, necessarily.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 2, 2009)

Noitoen  said:
			
		

> I think he wants to cut like a log in a saw mill ;D



Now why didn't I think of that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Best Regards
Bob


----------



## potman (Mar 2, 2009)

Bandsaw in vertical mode with a table ???

earl...


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 2, 2009)

Hack saw cutting in from both ends, should keep you fit

What are the actual sizes of the bar?

I'd also give it a few weeks to normalize after splitting down the middle or heat it in a fire for a few hours and allow to cool in the ashes to take any stress out of it.

Jason


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey MM,
Don't know what you have for a bandsaw but never underestimate what the lowly 4"x6" bandsaw is capable of. Here I'm trimming some stock that's 11" long to make a 1 piece connecting rod.






Cheers,
Phil


----------



## steamer (Mar 2, 2009)

Phil's got the right idea there....I've done similar

Use a new High quaulity bimetal blade that should track true and go slow...let the blade cut and don't force it.

Dave


----------



## Loose nut (Mar 2, 2009)

Mainer  said:
			
		

> Can you contrive to drill/tap a few holes such that you can attach the bar to a block you can hold onto while you cut it? Ideally the holes would end up in areas that will later be waste material. They don't need to be through holes, necessarily.



Now mount it on a vertical mill table, assuming you have one, and go at it with a slitting saw. It should give a more precise cut but it will take longer.

P.S. why do you need to do this?????


----------



## Mike N (Mar 2, 2009)

Metal Mickey  said:
			
		

> Hello all. I have some very expensive special steel for making a crankshaft for my Seal 15cc Westbury engine build. The size I have means that if I can slice it I can have enough left over for another and it seems a shame to just mill it away.
> 
> 
> 
> MM



What type of steel is it? With my luck I would scrap out the whole piece & not get enough for 1 good crankshaft let alone 2! Good Luck.


----------



## Cedge (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm with Tel.... need more information. Material and dimensions would be a good start. I've managed it with a 4 inch carbide saw mounted on the mill cutting aluminum, brass and mild steel.

Steve


----------



## Metal Mickey (Mar 3, 2009)

Never failed to be impressed with speed of response. You are all right about further information so here it is. The bar is HT steel and measures 1.5" in diameter and is 7" long.



			
				Jasonb  said:
			
		

> Hack saw cutting in from both ends, should keep you fit
> 
> What are the actual sizes of the bar?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reminder about normalising. The steel was sought as per plan spec. I must admit I can't remember more than that at the moment other than it cost enough not to want to mill it away! I can't see a way immediately to hold it securely standing upright in the bandsaw, but will give it some thought............


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 3, 2009)

Bandsaw - can you clamp it to a pair of Vee blocks, once you have cut say 2" move one block to behind the blade. If this make sit too high for your small vertical bandsaw make a simple wooden sledge with a V in it to stop the work rotating.

Mill - If you clamp it to the mill table with a couple of standard clamps, cut almost half way through with a slitting saw, move the clamps to the other side and again use the slitting saw to go almost half way. Finish the last 1/8" in the middle on the bandsaw or by hand.

Or as I said by hand with a hacksaw, do 1/2" or so every hour while working on other items and it will soon be cut.

Jason


----------



## Metal Mickey (Mar 3, 2009)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> Bandsaw - can you clamp it to a pair of Vee blocks, once you have cut say 2" move one block to behind the blade. If this make sit too high for your small vertical bandsaw make a simple wooden sledge with a V in it to stop the work rotating.
> 
> Mill - If you clamp it to the mill table with a couple of standard clamps, cut almost half way through with a slitting saw, move the clamps to the other side and again use the slitting saw to go almost half way. Finish the last 1/8" in the middle on the bandsaw or by hand.
> 
> ...



It would be impossible for me to hacksaw with my 'little' problem but I think the V clamp ideas have a way to go.......if I was to use a slitting saw is there one on the market thats perhaps carbide tipped but small enough to use as a slitting saw? Something in the back of my mind says there is but I can't bring it to mind.


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 3, 2009)

You can get solid carbide slitting saws but it would be cheaper to buy a second bit of steel, 3"dia x 1/16" is about £80 +VAT 

Jason


----------



## Metal Mickey (Mar 3, 2009)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> You can get solid carbide slitting saws but it would be cheaper to buy a second bit of steel, 3"dia x 1/16" is about £80 +VAT
> 
> Jason




Crikey!  Won't be buying one of those then!!!!


----------



## Cedge (Mar 3, 2009)

MM.... 
I picked up one at the local Home Depot for less than $10.00 and another from Harbor freight for about $5.00. The ones I use are for small battery powered trim saws used for *wood*. Cuts like a demon on soft metals but takes a few more slow passes on steel.

Here is one of them in action, cutting bronze. Blade diameter is 3 1/2" and the mandrel is homemade. It took one cut front and one to the rear to finish the separation. 

Steve


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 3, 2009)

Mickey, check ebay for stuff like that.


----------



## Metal Mickey (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Cedge and Steve, I will see if I can find one in the UK........ eBay here I come......


----------



## machinist dave (Mar 5, 2009)

be careful it dosen't close up on the blade, if its hot rolled turn the skin off and use lots of coolant,back off the blade lots too to take care of any stresses on the blade.the bigger the pc. the bigger the chance of the steel closing up on the blade and breaking it.


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 7, 2009)

Lots of good ideas for you here.

In my shop, I would likely set my bandsaw vertically and clamp the workpiece in some way so I could feed it by hand on my little table:







Slow and easy does it for a job like that.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Metal Mickey (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures Bob, I must admit you have got me thinking if I can 'convert' my bandsaw into an upright........trouble is there is so much to do/make and so little time......lovely jubbly.......


.





			
				machinist dave  said:
			
		

> be careful it dosen't close up on the blade, if its hot rolled turn the skin off and use lots of coolant,back off the blade lots too to take care of any stresses on the blade.the bigger the pc. the bigger the chance of the steel closing up on the blade and breaking it.



Duely noted and thanks. Hopefully I will be able to concentrate on the Seal now that the Myford refurbishment has been completed.


----------

